# Worm Castings Everywhere



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

What would be the best way to control? What products have anyone had success with?

The casting mounds are really out of control for me.

I have Talstar P


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Imidacloprid


----------

